# Wtp Pi Hub ?!



## xkoy (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

also ich mÃ¶cht mir jetzt nun das Hinterrad kaufen, Felge + Hub + Speichen 

75â¬ kostet das "Pi Rear Hub" .. kann man das empfehlen ? Wo is da der Unterschied zwichen MID und LOW Flange ?? Mehr mÃ¶cht ich erstma nit ausgeben. MÃ¶chte gerne Ramp und Park/ Quater fahren...

Bin ja noch AnfÃ¤nger 


Wlche Felge kÃ¶nnt Ihr empfehlen ? 48er is klar.
Was haltet Ihr von der Demolition Felge ?

Danke
dani


----------



## Misanthrop (1. Juni 2006)

machste nix mit falsch...

hoher flansch oder nich is mehr oder weniger geschmackssache. die unterschiede sind so gering, das sich vor und nachteile nich wirklich auswirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (1. Juni 2006)

nimm bitte ne casetten nabe un die demolition is auch nich so pralle


----------



## man1ac (1. Juni 2006)

OI Hub low + odyssey hazzard = top


----------



## xkoy (1. Juni 2006)

Hmpf, bin leider nit der Profi,

also was wäre nun OK ?

Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwichen Low und MID ?

Und was bringt mir ein Casetten HUb ? Da ist schon ein Ritzel mit drauf ? Sind ja nicht gerade bilig...

Also die "ODYSSEY Hazard Lite Rim" kann ich schoma nehmen oder ?

Danke
dani


----------



## Misanthrop (1. Juni 2006)

Kasettennaben ermöglichen kleinere Ritzel also auch kleinere Kettenblätter.
Kann halten, aber ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Nimm ruhig die WTP Pi mit Lowflange...
bedeutet, dass der Nabenflansch kleiner ist im Durchmesser...

Ja die Felge ist gut... Ist so ziemlich die meistgefahrene Felge...


----------



## hanneStreet (1. Juni 2006)

rhyno lite welded und ne macneil-cassette...traumhaft!


----------



## xkoy (1. Juni 2006)

Ahsooo okok...

Ich wohne in Kitzbühel/Österrreich, d.h. is bissl "bergig" 

Wenn ich also kleineres Ritzel hätte würd ich mich nur schwerer tun bei bisschen Steigung oder ?

Und auf die WTP Nabe, muss dann ja noch ein Ritzel geschraubt werden ja ?

Also nehme ich die Oddysey Hazard Lite + WTP PI Low Flange, das passt dann ja.

Und was für Speichen ?

Möchte das dann bei BigboySports bestelln, weil die auch einspeichen für mich !

Vielen Dank..


----------



## hanneStreet (1. Juni 2006)

nimm die von odyssey! solides zeug


----------



## xkoy (1. Juni 2006)

Hm bei BBS seh ich keine Speichen von Odysey ...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (1. Juni 2006)

Dann nimm halt andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (2. Juni 2006)

wtp pi rear low, hazzard lite, odyssey ritzel, khe flexie speichen!
bei big boy bestellen! wenn du heute bestellst ist das rad morgen da!


----------



## RISE (2. Juni 2006)

WTP Pi hinten hält sehr gut, hatte die selber mal und die lief 1a. Machst du nichts falsch mit.


----------



## xkoy (3. Juni 2006)

Ok vielen Dank.

Hab jetzt die WTP pi, 14mm low, bestellt + KHE flexi Speichen + Hazard lite Fele.

Was schlagt Ihr fürs Vorderrad vor ??
Wäre Dankbar wieder für Vorschläge.

Danke
Dani


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Juni 2006)

Alex DM 24 - Coalition Front - Primo forged/DT Champ/Sapim


----------



## jimbim (3. Juni 2006)

vorne. hazzard lite, caolition nabe, khe flexi!


----------



## xkoy (3. Juni 2006)

Hey,

also coalition nabe ist gut ja ? 45â¬ passt eh  Tjo dann nehm ich auch die hazard lit aber als 36 oder ? reicht das fÃ¼r vorne ? 10 mm ? oder was genau ? Wo sind da die unterschiede ? reciht da 10 mm ?

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (4. Juni 2006)

musst gucken, wie viel durchmesser deine ausfallenden bei der gabel haben .
wenn 10 mm halt 10 und bei 14 gehts nich, weils die caolition nur in 10 gibt dann 
würd ich adapter nehmen oder die wtp pi für vorne!


----------



## xkoy (5. Juni 2006)

Asooo also muss ich erstma ne Gabel kaufen 

Gut, dann schau ich mich mal nach Gabeln um, bestell meistens über G&S, da hab ich die anderen Sachn au scho bestellt.

Vieln Dank.


----------



## jimbim (5. Juni 2006)

ja gut dann aber wtp excalibur, ody dirt oder wtp helium über parano!


----------



## xkoy (5. Juni 2006)

Oha, hab bei gs-bmx.de die "WTP Everlast Fork + U-Mounts" , wird doch was taugn oder ? Und u-Mounts brauch ich !! Was empfiehlt sich füt vorne 10 oder 14 ??? Wo sind da die unterschiede ?

Ich schau mir ma die Gabeln an ..

danke
dani


----------



## jimbim (5. Juni 2006)

na 10 mm für vorne, weil du dann die coalition fahren kannst!
und die everlast ist stabiel aber schwer und dann noch mit vr-bremse? oha  
wenn du die noch nicht bestellt hast würd ich die excalibur nehmen und vr-bremse brauchst du eh nicht!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Juni 2006)

Oder ne Odyssey da hat man lebenslang Garantie drauf


----------



## p0$3r (5. Juni 2006)

welches is das kleinste ritzel, was mit mit nem wtp pi hub fahrn kann? is da schon eins dabei? oder extra kaufn..


----------



## xkoy (5. Juni 2006)

Nee noch nit... aber die coalition hat zwar 10 mm, aber 36 h ... wollt schon 48h haben, wegen stabilität unso... will ramp park und pipe fahn...


----------



## jimbim (5. Juni 2006)

für vorne reicht 36!
@ poser: ist das 13 zähne ritzel und ist NICHT mit dabei !


----------



## p0$3r (5. Juni 2006)

super denn liegt man bei der nabe ja auch wieder bei 100..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkoy (6. Juni 2006)

hmmpf nagut, wenn die nit hält bist du schulD :O

ok dann muss ich schnell umordern...

Dann bestell ich erstma das VR danach die Gabel...

danke...


----------



## xkoy (26. Juni 2006)

Jes, hab jetzt die WTP Helium genommen, liegt schon hier... Vorn hab ich 36er ...

Danke euch/Dir..


----------



## ZoMa (26. Juni 2006)

xkoy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wo is da der Unterschied zwichen MID und LOW Flange ??



Bei Mid Flange lassen sich ritzelseitig die Speichen (besser) auswechseln, bei Low Flange nutzt- / verbiegt sich selbiger weniger ab (auf der Grindseite)


----------

